# Präsentation neuer SCADA-Schwachstellen vertagt



## Newsfeed (19 Mai 2011)

Sicherheitsforscher wollten auf einer Konferenz neue Sicherheitslücken im SCADA-System WinCC von Siemens präsentieren. Auf Bitten des Herstellers und des Department of Homeland Security fällt der Vortrag aus.

Weiterlesen...


----------

